# trust



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

...και δεν εννοώ εμπιστοσύνη :) Η απόδοση *συνασπισμός επιχειρήσεων* του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη πώς σας φαίνεται;

any large industrial or commercial corporation or combination having a monopolistic or semimonopolistic control over the production of some commodity or service


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 17, 2009)

Νομίζω πως και η μεταγραφή είναι αρκετά καθιερωμένη, όχι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2009)

Τι διαφορά έχει αυτό από το δικό μας τραστ;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

Χμ, ναι, αλλά το έχω σε σύμβαση: [XYZ], a trust established pursuant [...]


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 17, 2009)

συνένωση; σύμπραξη;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2009)

Καταρχάς, καθόσον πρόκειται για ιδιαίτερο νομικό θεσμό της αγγλοσαξωνικής οικογένειας δικαίων, μπορείς να το αφήσεις αμετάφραστο, κτγμ χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Δεύτερον, περί τίνος ακριβώς πρόκειται; Άλλο πράγμα το τραστ με τη σημασία του "συνασπισμού επιχειρήσεων", όρος ως επί το πλείστον κακόσημος και στερούμενος καταρχήν νομικής σημασίας, και άλλο το τραστ ως νομικός θεσμός, που δηλώνει καταπίστευμα με τη μορφή χρηματικού κεφαλαίου και άλλων περιουσιακών στοιχείων, του οποίου η διαχείριση ανατίθεται σε έναν trustee. Εικάζω ότι η σύμβασή σου μιλά για αυτό ακριβώς και όχι για την άλλη έννοια. Θα μπορούσες να πεις, ίσως: "καταπίστευμα (τραστ ... δικαίου)".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 17, 2009)

Ρογήρε, ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη από όλους για την καθυστέρηση. Τελικά όντως αναφέρεται σε αυτό που λες, διότι μιλάει στη συνέχεια και για trustee, απλώς μόλις μου έφεραν και τους ορισμούς της σύμβασης και καθάρισε κάπως το τοπίο. 

Έχω βάλει καταπίστευμα λοιπόν, συμφωνείτε;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έχω βάλει καταπίστευμα λοιπόν, συμφωνείτε;



Βάλε σε παρενθεσούλα και το τραστ για να μην υπάρξει σύγχυση με τα καταπιστεύματα του ελληνικού δικαίου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για το trust στην Κύπρο είναι _*εμπίστευμα*_.


----------



## kapa18 (Nov 17, 2009)

Αυτή η επισήμανση του Νίκελ μου θύμισε τώρα κάτι που έλεγε η μάνα μιας φίλης μου στη φίλη μου: "Εσύ, παιδάκι μου, από το πρωί που θα ξυπνήσεις κοιτάς τι θα κάνεις διαφορετικό από όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο!"


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2009)

Υπάρχει εγγραφή στην Wikipedia: Τραστ: «Στα ελληνικά ο όρος αποδίδεται ως _εμπίστευμα_, το ελληνικό δίκαιο όμως (όπως και τα υπόλοιπα ηπειρωτικά ευρωπαϊκά δίκαια) δε γνωρίζει τέτοιο θεσμό».

Στο ProZ.com η Βασιλική Παπαγγελή έχει γράψει:
Στο ελληνικό δίκαιο δεν υπάρχει η έννοια του trust ως τρόπος διαχείρισης μετοχών. Στο Κυπριακό δίκαιο αντίθετα, το οποίο ακολουθεί το αγγλοσαξωνικό, αυτός ο όρος είναι ευρύτατα αναγνωρισμένος και αποτελεί μία μορφή πληρεξουσίου (trust deed) κατά την οποία ο trustee εμφανίζεται να κατέχει μετοχές για λογαριασμό του ενώ στην ουσία τις κατέχει για λογαριασμό του εντολέα του. Στο ελληνικό δίκαιο δανειζόμεθα αυτόν τον όρο για να μιλήσουμε για παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις που όμως δεν μπορεί να αφορούν ελληνικά δεδομένα (αφού δεν αναγνωρίζεται ο θεσμός από το ελληνικό δίκαιο). Οταν ένας Έλληνας δικηγόρος δει _εμπίστευμα_ ξέρει πάντως περί τίνος πρόκειται. Το καταπίστευμα που αναγνωρίζεται ως θεσμός από το ελληνικό δίκαιο (άρθρο 1923 Α.Κ.) αφορά κυρίως κληρονομιές. Τώρα, ως προς την ΕΕ, θα πρέπει κάθε φορά να εξετάζουμε το context.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 17, 2009)

Το γεγονός ότι το καταπίστευμα στο ελληνικό δίκαιο διαφέρει από το αγγλικό trust δεν συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως ότι δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να δηλώσει το δεύτερο. Προσωπικά, λόγω του προγενέστερου του όρου "καταπίστευμα", θεωρώ ότι είναι προτιμότερος από τον κυπριακό νεολογισμό (ο οποίος σημασιολογικά μόνο κατά σύμβαση διαφοροποιείται από το καταπίστευμα). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το κεφάλαιο των ιδιαιτεροτήτων της κυπριακής νομικής ορολογίας είναι κάτι που αργά ή γρήγορα δεν θα αποφύγουμε να εξετάσουμε. Έξακολουθώ να είμαι, πάντως, αρκετά επιφυλακτικός ως προς πολλούς νομικούς κυπριακούς νεολογισμούς (που, συμπαθάτε με, αλλά θεωρώ ότι διακρίνονται από μια σχετική μεταφραστική "δουλικότητα" ως προς το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο). Πιθανότατα είμαι αφόρητα συντηρητικός στο θέμα αυτό, η νομική όμως είναι εξ ορισμού συντηρητική στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 10, 2017)

Ιδού η ΠΟΛ 1114/2017 για τη Φορολογική μεταχείριση αλλοδαπού εμπιστεύματος (trust) και αλλοδαπού ιδρύματος (foundation)
 https://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/view/id/26692

Η οποία κάνει τις εξής αντιστοιχίες:
trust => εμπίστευμα
in trust=> υπό διαχείριση εμπιστοσύνης
settlor/trustor=>ιδρυτής του εμπιστεύματος
trustee=> εμπιστευματούχος***
beneficiary=> δικαιούχος (των ωφελειών)/ωφελούμενος/εμπιστευματοδόχος***. [Επίσης τον έχω συναντήσει σε πρωτότυπα κείμενα νομικών ως πραγματικό δικαιούχο]
Και επίσης έχω συναντήσει τους όρους legal ownership/legal interest και beneficial ownership/beneficial interest ή equitable ownership που σχετίζονται άμεσα με τον θεσμό του αλλοδαπού εμπιστεύματος ως τυπική κυριότητα/τυπικό δικαίωμα και ουσιαστική κυριότητα/ουσιαστικό δικαίωμα (βλέπε Χ.Δεληγιάννη, trust και καταπίστευμα, 2η έκδοση)

***Λίγη προσοχή εδώ γιατί προβλέπεται major μπλέξιμο μπουτιών:
Στην κυπριακή και, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, και στην ελληνική νομική ορολογία μέχρι τώρα είχε παγιωθεί η απόδοση του trustee και όχι του beneficiary ως εμπιστευματοδόχος. Ένα γρήγορο γκούγκλισμα θα σας πείσει. Βλέπε και απόφαση του Αρείου Πάγου που αποδίδει τον trustee ως εμπιστευματοδόχο και τον beneficiary ως δικαιούχο. (εδώ) 

Ίσως το μπλέξιμο να οφείλεται στο ότι στο δικό μας κληρονομικό καταπίστευμα, καταπιστευματοδόχος είναι αυτός στον οποίο περνάει εν τέλει η κληρονομιαία περιουσία (γίνεται μετακληρονόμος) από τον βεβαρημένο με αυτήν την υποχρέωση αρχικό κληρονόμο (βέβαια υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις όπου οι 2 ιδιότητες, του εγκαταστάτου και του καταπιστευματοδόχου συμπίπτουν στο ένα και το αυτό πρόσωπο, όταν, λόγου χάρη, συντρέχουν αναβλητικές αιρέσεις ή προθεσμίες για την επαγωγή της κληρονομιάς που δεν έχουν πληρωθεί κατά τον θάνατο του διαθέτη, κτλ. ). 

Εγώ πάντως θα χρησιμοποιώ τον εμπιστευματούχο για τον trustee και τον δικαιούχο/ωφελούμενο/ουσιαστικό κύριο για τον beneficiary. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά θα τον ευγνωμωνώ!

Σχετικά νήματα στη Λεξιλογία

fiduciary trust
living trust
unit trust


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2017)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστούμε!

Καταρχάς να διευκρινίσουμε ότι το trust δεν είναι ίδιο πράγμα με το καταπίστευμα. Μπορεί σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να μοιάζει, συνήθως όμως είναι ένα όχημα στο οποίο ανήκουν κάποια περιουσιακά στοιχεία και συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται για φορολογικούς σκοπούς. 

Από όσο ξέρω εγώ, ο _πραγματικός δικαιούχος_ *(beneficial owner)* είναι ένας όρος που χρησιμοποιείται για τον πραγματικό δικαιούχο σε περιπτώσεις νομικών προσώπων που ανήκουν σε άλλα νομικά πρόσωπα, δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται στο πλαίσιο της άρσης της αυτοτέλειας νομικών προσώπων, του εντοπισμού του σε ποιον ανήκουν περιουσιακά στοιχεία για σκοπούς συμμόρφωσης, του προσδιορισμού του ποιος ελέγχει μια εταιρεία κλπ.

Ο trustee είναι ουσιαστικά ο _διαχειριστής_ του εμπιστεύματος (έτσι, για να μην μπλέκουμε μόνο λίγο :devil:), στις περιπτώσεις των καταπιστευμάτων αποδίδεται ως _θεματοφύλακας_, οπότε τείνω να διαφωνήσω και με το -ούχος και με το -δόχος γιατί προσθέτουν αδιαφάνεια που κτγμ δεν χρειάζεται εδώ. Αν ήταν να διαλέξω, όμως, θα προτιμούσα την απόδοση της ΠΟΛ.

Ο beneficiary δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης του εμπιστεύματος, αλλά των περιουσιακών του στοιχείων, οπότε νομίζω πως το _δικαιούχος_ είναι καλή απόδοση, άντε και _εμπιστευματοδόχος_ κατά το _καταπιστευματοδόχος_.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 11, 2017)

Πολύ σωστά τα λες, πιο-γρήγορη-από-τη-σκιά-σου, Παλάβρα, με μια μικρή ένσταση, όμως. 

Ο beneficiary δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του trust, δεν έχει δηλαδή την legal ownership, το title, την τυπική, νόμιμη κυριότητα που αναγνωρίζει το common law, αλλά την equitable ownership την οποία αναγνωρίζει και προστατεύει η equity. Και ακριβώς γι' αυτό είναι ο beneficial owner, έχει την beneficial ownership/interest

(τώρα, βέβαια, τι στα λέω, έλα παππού να σου δείξω τ' αμπέλια σου, αλλά τεσπάντων)

Συνεχίζω σεντόνι, προσοχή, διαβάζετε με δική σας ευθύνη:

Ο θεσμός του trust βασίζεται ακριβώς σε αυτήν τη διχοτόμηση της κυριότητας που αναγνωρίζει το common law και η equity και όχι η οικογένεια των ρωμαιογερμανικών δικαίων, και η οποία διακρίνει μεταξύ:

α) της νόμιμης ή *τυπικής κυριότητα*ς του common law (*legal ownership*/legal title/legal interest), και
β) της* ουσιαστικής κυριότητας* της equity η οποία προστατεύει τον_ cestuis que use_, αυτόν δηλαδή που έχει δικαίωμα να απολαμβάνει τα οφέλη ενός πράγματος. Η equity αφενός αναγνωρίζει ότι είναι δικαιούχος των ωφελειών ή ωφελούμενος (και άρα* beneficial owner ή beneficiary*), και αφετέρου προστατεύει τα δικαιώματά του επί των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του trust όχι μόνο έναντι του trustee, αλλά και έναντι τρίτων στους οποίους ενδεχομένως μεταβιβάσει καταχρηστικά τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία ο trustee, οπότε δημιουργείται μια ιδιότυπη "κυριότητα" του beneficiary επί των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του trust η οποία λέγεται equitable (beneficial) ownership.

Η τυπική, νόμιμη κυριότητα, η legal ownership, ανήκει στον trustee. Όμως τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του trust συνιστούν *χωριστή, αυτόνομη οντότητα* η οποία είναι διακριτή από την προσωπική περιουσία του trustee. Αυτό σημαίνει λόγου χάρη ότι τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του trust δεν περιέρχονται στους κληρονόμους του trustee. Και επίσης, ο trustee έχει την υποχρέωση, για την οποία λογοδοτεί, να διοικεί τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία του trust σύμφωνα με τους όρους της πράξης σύστασης του trust.

Τα 3 γνωρίσματα του trust, δηλαδή ότι α) τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία συνιστούν διακριτή οντότητα από την προσωπική περιουσία του trustee, β) ότι ο τίτλος κυριότητας ανήκει τυπικά στον trustee ή σε άλλο πρόσωπο που ενεργεί για λογαριασμό του, και γ) ότι ο trustee βαρύνεται με υποχρέωση διαχείρισης υπό εμπιστοσύνη, περιγράφουν τα express trusts, αυτά δηλαδή που ιδρύονται ρητώς με δικαιοπραξία, και περιγράφονται στη Σύμβαση της Χάγης της 1.7.1985, η οποία ωστόσο, δεν κάνει ρητή αναφορά στη διχοτόμηση της κυριότητας για να διευκολύνει την επικύρωσή της από τις έννομες τάξεις του civil law που αγνοούν τον θεσμό.

(πηγή και σούμα από: Trust & Καταπίστευση Συγκριτική Θεώρηση, Χριστίνα Δεληγιάννη-Δημητράκου, Β Έκδοση, Εκδόσεις Σάκκουλα)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2017)

oliver_twisted said:


> Ο beneficiary δεν είναι ιδιοκτήτης των περιουσιακών στοιχείων του trust, δεν έχει δηλαδή την legal ownership, το title, την τυπική, νόμιμη κυριότητα που αναγνωρίζει το common law, αλλά την equitable ownership την οποία αναγνωρίζει και προστατεύει η equity. Και ακριβώς γι' αυτό είναι ο beneficial owner, έχει την beneficial ownership/interest


Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι καθαρά ορολογικά, ο εμπιστευματοδόχος μπορεί να είναι ο πραγματικος δικαιούχος, όμως οι έννοιες δεν είναι κατά κανόνα ούτε συνώνυμες ούτε εναλλάξιμες (δηλαδή ο εμπιστευματοδόχος είναι πραγματικός δικαιούχος, όμως ο πραγματικός δικαιούχος δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε εμπιστευματοδόχος).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 11, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι καθαρά ορολογικά, ο εμπιστευματοδόχος μπορεί να είναι ο πραγματικος δικαιούχος, όμως οι έννοιες δεν είναι κατά κανόνα ούτε συνώνυμες ούτε εναλλάξιμες (δηλαδή ο εμπιστευματοδόχος είναι πραγματικός δικαιούχος, όμως ο πραγματικός δικαιούχος δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε εμπιστευματοδόχος).



Ορθόν! :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2017)

Να προσθέσω ότι στην κυπριακή έννομη τάξη, ο trustee λέγεται και _επίτροπος_ [/upping the ante :devil:]


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2018)

Δεν είναι μόνον η ΠΟΛ 1114/2017, η οποία αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, που έχει την αντιστοίχιση* trust = εμπίστευμα*, αλλά και η (εξόχως εμβληματική) ΕΤΠΘ 281/2009.


----------

